# Gamesload Account gehackt



## Deacon (11 Oktober 2009)

Hi!
Als ich die Woche meine Mails abgeholt habe hatte ich vier Mails von Gamesload, in der ersten stand ich hätte mein Passwort erfolgreich geändert, in den drei anderen stand ich hätte innerhalb von drei Minuten drei Spiele für 96,85,- gekauft zu der zeit war ich aber auf der Arbeit also unmöglich.Dazu kommt noch, das ich nie was bei Gamesload gekauft habe nur mal bei Softwareload die gehören aber anscheinend zusammen.Also T-online in der Nacht noch angerufen, Account deaktiviert am nächsten Morgen zur Polizei Strafanzeige gestellt, die Daten oder bessergesagt die Vorgangsnummer der Anzeige an T-online gegeben, der Mitarbeiter sagte ich müsste jetzt eine Zahl und Mahntsperre setzen, damit ich den Betrag nicht bezahlen muss.Wie stehen denn die chancen das die Leute erwischt werden der Polizeibeamter meinte übrigens genau wie der Mitarbeiter von T-online das der Angreifer zu 99% aus der Ukraine kommt und sowieso nicht ermittelt werden kann :wall:   
Wie geht das jetzt mit der Zahl und Mahnsperre? als ich da angerufen habe erzählte mir jeder was anderes geht erstmal nicht ich sollte bis ende des Monats warten.
Danke schonmal im vorraus


----------



## Reducal (11 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gamesload Account gehackt*



Deacon schrieb:


> Wie geht das jetzt mit der Zahl und Mahnsperre? als ich da angerufen habe erzählte mir jeder was anderes geht erstmal nicht ich sollte bis ende des Monats warten.


Das kann echt so sein, da der Buchungslauf bei T-Online für diesen Monat noch nicht abgeschlossen ist.


Deacon schrieb:


> Wie stehen denn die chancen das die Leute erwischt werden der Polizeibeamter meinte übrigens genau wie der Mitarbeiter von T-online das der Angreifer zu 99% aus der Ukraine kommt und sowieso nicht ermittelt werden kann :wall:


Das stimmt so zwar nicht, wird im Ergebnis aber wohl nicht anders sein. Erwischt werden dzt. nur die Hehler, also die jenigen, die sich der fremden Konten bedienen. Das aber auch die Piraten geköpft werden, die die Zugangsdaten zuvor ausgespäht hatten, wäre zwar durchaus wünschenswert, ist aber eher unwahrscheinlich.


----------

